
New Gravitational Wave Detection from Colliding Black Holes (2017) - wglb
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/27/science/black-holes-collision-ligo-virgo.html?_r=0
======
Zarathust
This article is from September

------
shripadk
This is an old article.

~~~
grzm
It was posted at the time but didn't attract any comments.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15356192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15356192)

"Hacker News" is a bit of a misnomer: a story doesn't need to be new to
stimulate intellectual curiosity; indeed unearthing old pieces I think is one
of the pleasures of HN.

------
baq
(2017)

